# Pillow Case Dress (Pic)



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I have been looking at the pillow case dresses you all have been making for a while now, so I had to try one too. This one the for DGD1, she doesn't know about it yet, I sure hope it fits. I really had fun making it and it sure doesn't take very long. When I saw this material I had to have it and thought it would be nice for this dress, I bought enough to make all the Granddaughters one.
bopeep


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's really good, and it's adjustable, so I bet it fits her JUST FINE!

Congratulations on the first one of probably more..:banana02:

Angie


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh how pretty, I have also been making them this week and just haven't gotten ahold of a camera to post... You should be so please with it... looks so nice.. what size did you make for her???


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Bopeep, it is soooo cute! 
karen in Indiana


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks All,
Petsneggs, hurry up and get a camera, I want to see, I made her a size 8, I just made her little sister one tonight,hers is a size 4T. I can't wait to let them try them on, I will take pictures of them wearing them.
bopeep


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

*grins* I wore a dress like that .... back when I had my first son. It was a popular choice for roomy and comfy, especially if you didn't have much experience sewing - which I did, I just didn't have a lot of time!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

thought I'd post a pic of one of the dresses I made for my twin grand-daughters. The other one is lavender with polka dots.








karen in Indiana


----------



## FrodoLass (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh my gosh, these are so cute. You all are so talented!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Karen, your dress is soooo cute !!!
Don't you just love making them, they are so quick & easy.
I am sure your Granddaughters will love them.
I plan on making a few more, but then we have four Granddaughters.
bopeep


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That combination is really cool and cute looking. I love the big rick-rack sticking out of the hem, just gives it a really finished look.

Angie


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Very pretty, I NEED to get a camera... I want to share my dress pics so bad with you all too.... I have a couple done and I love making them... Got one all done as a set with little pantalloons and a matching hat... 
I had one all done the other day and I put all kinds of extras on it and just before I turned off the machine for the night I got a wild hair up my you know what and thought "oh it would look so cute with a little Minnie embroidered on the front of it"... so I got it all set up and away I went... almost done looking so darn cute I was giggling... hubby thought I was crazy... then he looked and said Oh how cute it will be... Last color on and away it was stitching and THEN OH NO... the hoop came loose and the stitches went all over... I took it off and cried... So it is now in the scrap pile... Made me so mad... but I guess live and learn...


----------



## nana2-7 (Jan 30, 2008)

I would love to know how to make those. They are so cute! I have 2 Grand daughters that would love them! Please share!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

You can also make them out of bandana's. I got the bandana's on a 2/$1 sale at Hobby Lobby and the ribbon was about $2 worth for the three of them. Total cost of three dresses and headscarves: $6!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

VEry cute and frugal! 
Nice models, also.

Angie


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Oh Tonya, what a bunch of cuties! And the bandana idea is fantastic!
Karen in Indiana


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

nana2-7 said:


> I would love to know how to make those. They are so cute! I have 2 Grand daughters that would love them! Please share!


I just did a google search for pillowcase dress patterns and came up with several free patterns. 
Karen in Indiana


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Tonya, I love the bandana look how cute... did you use two for each dress? the models are so sweet and look very happy in their new dresses.... about how old are they? Just trying to judge size for my Granddaughter... It is so hard I never get to see her since she is so far away from us and my dear son is not real good at giving my measurements... I love him but!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Tonya, those are sooo cute & soooo are your models, I never thought about making them out of bandana's.
Petsneggs, ask your son to have your Granddaughter to lay down on a piece of freezer paper and draw around her, then send that to you, that would give you a good idea of her size. If she likes to color she can color it for you.
Love seeing these pictures of these dresses.
bopeep


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I said I would post a picture of the girls with their dresses on so here it is !!!
bopeep


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

My girls were size 2T (almost 3T) in that picture. I used 2 bandanas and sewed them 3/4th or so up the sides and then did a quick casing for the ribbons. You might want to put a stitch or 2 int he back of the casing to hold the ribbons in place or you'll have to rethread them every time you wash them! Since the bandanas are hemmed, you don't even need to worry about a hem or about having a smooth finish on the arm holes. 

I've also seen bloomers made out of bandanas if your girls are a tad bigger. I've even seen where some teens put a white t-shirt on under it and wear these as tops.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Those are so cute and they would also be cute with a t-shirt under them.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh they are so cute.. I love all the models... A little tee would be great underneath.. great idea.. 
bopeep I love the idea of tracing her.. that is a winner.. I'll even mail him the paper and he'll have no excuses.. LOL....
thanks for the info Tonya


----------



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

OK...this is a bit of a dumb question. I have looked at different directions online and I can't figure out if you run the ribbon through the casing on the neck or the armholes. One blog I read used elastic on the neck and ran the ribbons through the armholes allowing you to adjust the sizing on the armholes, but other sites seem to run the ribbon through the neck...what did you guys do?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've only run the ribbon thru the across the chest and back (neck) casing.

Angie


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I have been also putting mine through the neck casing...


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I ran mine through the neck casing also.
karen in Indiana


----------



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks! I can't wait to try this!


----------

